# South Central KY - 49 acres improved



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi all,

We have a 3/2 singlewide (needs some tlc but livable) in South Central KY. Here is description and below is link so you can see photos.

You are looking at a perfect homesteading property with 49 acres mix of woods and open land with several branches as well as a large spring fed pond. This property fronts Pittman Creek which feeds into the Green River. Many beautiful building sites including some overlooking Pittman Creek. Walk down the hill to arrive at your own private gravel bar for swimming or fishing. Launch your canoe! There is also a mobile home with three bedrooms and two baths. This home could use a little TLC. County maintained road, county water, tobacco barn. Small town with several restaurants and library approximately 5 miles away. Super Walmart and Campbellsville University is approximately 10 miles away. Already wired for high speed internet, telephone and cable through Windstream. Very affordable taxes. 





http://www.unitedcountry.com/Search06/SearchViewProperty.asp?SID=134176394&Item=793687&Office=16056&No=00297&RP=1&FT=P


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like a nice spot, I could see a nice Log home sitting there, I hope places like this for prices like this are around when I am able to retire.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice place! Why are you moving? I wish you well and hope you sell it soon!


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

lorichristie said:


> Nice place! Why are you moving? I wish you well and hope you sell it soon!


Thanks! We live in Florida and would like a place closer so we can travel there more often--gas prices, ugh!


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Looks Great! The live water feature is attractive too. All the best on your sale...


----------



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

Tried the link and it went to a general RE website, not to the specific property ... ?



homemom1fl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have a 3/2 singlewide (needs some tlc but livable) in South Central KY. Here is description and below is link so you can see photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry about that, I guess they change the links frequently. Here is the link to the office listings, mine is the $112,000 one 

http://www.edmontonkyrealestate.com/searchallrealestate.htm


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Sold yippee


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations to you!!!


----------

